# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  حركات اف اكس دى دى  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## فوركسى رهيب

السلام عليكم 
اخوانى فى الله سوف اشرح لكم ماذا حدث وانتم احكموا على اف اكس دى دى  
لقد قمت بتفعيل حسابى وارسلت مبلغ الف دولار يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 17 - 8 وتم اضافى البونص بتاع رمضان ولله الحمد 175 $ 
لحد كدة الامور زى الفل يوم الابعاء الموافق 24 - 8 وصل رصيد حسابى 2540 دولار بالضبط فارسلت له طلب بعد اغلاق اليومى 
بسحب 1250 $ من الحساب وكان تاريخ الطلب 25 -8 ماذا فعلوا الجماعة استلموا الطلب وكان معى فى المحادثة اخ اسمه فادى 
وسالته هل الطلب تمام قال لى تمام وسوف يتم خصم المبلغ المطلوب من الحساب فى اسرع وقت طبعا لم يحدث ذلك 
وكان عندى عقد مفتوح على المجنون رجعت كلمتهم عصرا يوم 25 - 8 الاخ صلاح قال لى لم نستلم منك الطلب ؟ 
فقلت له انا كنت مع فادى بالليل واستلمه قال ارسله مرة اخرى فارسلته وقال لى ساقوم بالتدقيق علية وارسله الى قسم المحاسبة 
فطلبت منه السرعه حتى اقدر اشتغل على الحساب وعد يوم 25 -8 و 26 - 8 ايضا ولم يتم تنفيذ طلبى الى ان قمت بالدخول بعقد كبير 
للتخلص من عقد المجنون الخسران ودمرت الحساب ووصل الى 1140 دولار طبعا كدة مش هينسحب الفلوس اكيد لان المبلغ المطلوب 
غير متوافر فى حسابى المهم من عصبيتى من الخسارة و مماطلة جماعه اف اكس دى دى دخلت عقود وخسرت الى ان اصبح الرصيد 
420 دولار هذا اليوم الحين جاءت ادخل على حسابى وجدتة صفر 
تخيلوا يا شباب انهم نفذوا امر السحب على 420 دولار والمبلغ المطلوب فى طلب السحب 1250 ماذا يقصدون بهذة الحركات خسارة العميل 
عمولات بنوك ولماذا تم السحب بدون الرجوع اللى واليوم اساسا 27 - 8 اى بعد يومين من تاريخ طلب السحب وهو 25 -8 
للاسف لا يوجد شفافية مع اف اكس دى دى الله يرحم ايام اف اكس سول كان بيتنفذ امر السحب فى ساعتين وكذلك اف اكس سى ام  
لماذا اذا هذة الحركات و المماطله 2 يوم غير يوم الطلب لكى يتنفذ يا اف اكس دى دى الله يسامحكم وعايز حقى

----------


## نوره

اخي الكريم ،،
راسل الاخ امجد عطيه .. مدير القسم العربي فالشركه
ثق تماما بانه سينهي موضوعك وفي صالحك
الاخ امجد من رجال مصر المحترمين جدا
وسبق وان حدثت لي مشكله وقام بانهائها خلال دقائق

----------


## okno11

اخوى انت تقول انه كان لديك عقود مفتوحة ؟!!!!!
كيف يتم السحب وانت تتاجرولديك عقود مفتوحة

----------


## نور المصرى

عادى جدا فى سول يمكن السحب وفيه عقود مفتوحة لكن يكون هناك مارجن كافى
وسيوله تغطى السحب فى الموجودات 
وتنفيذ السحب فورى فى نفس اليوم

----------


## okno11

> عادى جدا فى سول يمكن السحب وفيه عقود مفتوحة لكن يكون هناك مارجن كافى
> وسيوله تغطى السحب فى الموجودات 
> وتنفيذ السحب فورى فى نفس اليوم

 كما ذكرت اخوى نور فى حالة وجود سيولة ومارجن كافى  والريال يقول  عقود خسرانة ياعنى مافى سيولة من اساسه

----------


## الرمق الأخير

أنت ركزت على مشكلة اف اكس دي دي ولم تنتبه لمشكلتك العظمى في إدارة رأس المال  
الشركة كبيرة وعريقة وأنا معهم منذ أربع سنوات ولم أجد منهم مشكلة أبداً ،،  
والأخ أمجد عطية إنسان راقي ،، اتصل به وسيشرح لك الأمر 
لكن صدقني مشكلتك ليست مع البروكر ،، مشكلتك أنك تهورت بعقود كبيرة ولم يكن هناك أي داعٍ لهذا .. 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## محب للخير

من اجل تأخير السحب يومين  
تدمر الحساب .. سبحان الله

----------


## forexmen

ربنا يعوض عليك

----------


## متعب المصرى

خيرها فى غيرها وربنا يكرمك

----------


## mjkup1

السلام عليكم 
يعني لو ما فتحت عقووود جديدة - كان ضل حسابك ورصيدك مثل ما هو 
خساااااااااااااااااااااره  
همسه : -   لا اجد مشكلة في ان تتاخر فاتورة السحب يوم او يومين او ثلاثة 
طالما الرصيد موجود بحسابي - لا يوجد مشكلة 
تحياتي

----------


## أبو محمد.

اخي احكي مع امجد عطية واذا لم يحل مشكلتك ارفع فيهم شكوى الى هيئة الرقابة fsa  وثق بالله اذا كان الخطا من الشركة ومتعمد فانهم سينالون عقابهم العادل وتاخذ حقك باذن الله تعالى

----------


## محمد ابوالعز

اخى الكريم لا اعتقد ان كل المبلغ المسحوب ستاخذه..لا تنسى البونص ..لا اعتقد انهم سيعطونك البونص

----------


## kolman

بالنسبة لبعض الشركات فيها محفظتان
الأولى يسمونها: Live Forex وهي للتداول
والثانية يسمونها: Live Funds
فحتى تستطيع السحب لا بد أولاً أن تقوم بتحويل المبلغ الذي تريد سحبه من Live Forex إلى Live Funds 
ثم تقوم بإجراءات السحب
هذه الطريقة مفيدة جداً لمثل حالاتك أخي الكريم، لأن المبلغ الذي في محفظة Live Funds لا يمكن تداوله ولا استدعاؤه لو زار الضيف الثفيل المارجن كول لمحفظة Live Forex
والعكس بالعكس : يعني لا يمكن تداول المبلغ الموجود في Live Funds حتى تقوم بتحويله إلى محفظة LiveForex
طبعاً التحويل بين المحفظتين يتم فورياً ويقوم به العميل بنفسه

----------


## السديري

اخي الكريم ارجوا الا تزعل من كلامي 
 المشكلة منك انت وليس من الشركة 
فمن الطبيعي  لو تتأخر عملية  السحب من يومين الى اسبوع حسب الطلبات ياتون اليهم... 
لكنك بوقت  تنفيذ السحب قمت بالدخول بعقود كبيرة 
اضافة الى انك لم  تتقن في ادارة الحساب والفرق بين ميني وستاندر... 
والشركة fxxd لها سمعة جيدة في عالم الفوريكس....ما أقول الا الله يعوض عليك

----------

